# Stair Fix



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If this is new constrution the gaps are there for sheetrock and the skirt boards to fit into. The treads that are there now should be what's called constrution treads. There just rough treads for workers to be able to get up and down on.
If this is an older house there should be no gaps there. What do the treads look like, just plywood or OSB?


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

joecaption said:


> If this is new constrution the gaps are there for sheetrock and the skirt boards to fit into. The treads that are there now should be what's called constrution treads. There just rough treads for workers to be able to get up and down on.


They are permanent as they're glued.

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Are the stairs supposed to be finished or are they going to do more to them?


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

jiju1943 said:


> Are the stairs supposed to be finished or are they going to do more to them?


The op thinks the original plan called for carpet.

Are they in good shape, the bull-noses not all busted up?
What are you going to finish then with? Are you going to have a skirt
board? The gap should cover, with something, shouldn't they?

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## opjar01 (Jan 9, 2012)

I would like to finish the stairs, but need to close off those gaps. Stair material is in good shape just stained from use. Its a high traffic area so im thinking something durable with good traction.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

opjar01 said:


> I would like to finish the stairs, but need to close off those gaps. Stair material is in good shape just stained from use. Its a high traffic area so im thinking something durable with good traction.


Like what?? Wood? Rubber? Metal? Paint? 

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Add wood skirt boards on either side--then a cap molding---


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not trying to add to your post Mike, just trying to add a step to make it easyer to do, I'd finish the drywall , prime and paint it, then add the skirt board.
What may have happened is this was a preassembled stair unit that was just dropped into place.
This is some pictures to show what a skirt board in place should look like. 
http://www.stairsupplies.com/eng/completed_projects/popup_projectdetails?project=913


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> Add wood skirt boards on either side--then a cap molding---


I agree but the space looks a little wide for a 1X12, you may need to install the 1X12 and shim it tight against the stairs then install a run of maybe base cap on top of the skirt to hide the gap. I wish you had had the picture up when you made the original post.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

How come nobody else is asking how she plans on finishing the stairs? Anything you do, except paint, can cover the gap.

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

How do i fix the gaps on either side of the stairs? I think the original owner intended for carpet to be laid. (quote)

Your right but by there post carpet is not what there looking for.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

If anyone didn't go back and look, here is a picture of the stairs the OP posted later.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

jiju1943 said:


> If anyone didn't go back and look, here is a picture of the stairs the OP posted later.
> 
> http://www.diychatroom.com/attachments/f15/43777d1326082029-stair-fix-image-2900962079.jpg


So by finish, they mean leave them as they are.
If it's a 1" gap, I guess a skirt board over 1/4" ply.

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## opjar01 (Jan 9, 2012)

Because of the traffic it recieves I was thinking about finishing it off with truck bed liner. I have already considered a skirt board however the gaps are not consistant. If the suggestion is to trim all the risers and treads what saw would i use to do so? And it seems it would be tedious.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

opjar01 said:


> Because of the traffic it recieves I was thinking about finishing it off with truck bed liner. I have already considered a skirt board however the gaps are not consistant. If the suggestion is to trim all the risers and treads what saw would i use to do so? And it seems it would be tedious.


That's not my suggestion.
Rhinoliner?

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## Millertyme (Apr 20, 2010)

a truck bed liner? really?You mean like the rhino stuff that you spray. I would put either 5/4 x 10 or 1x10 syp alongside the wall and the stairs and shim the skirt tight to the stairs. However if the treads and risers are cut to different lengths and are not cut square the skirts will never butt up tight. If your not going to poly the stairs you can just fill in the gaps with caulking or something. A carpet would definitely cover any gaps.


----------



## opjar01 (Jan 9, 2012)

Before I continue, Thanks for all the comments/suggestions/help.

Yes to the spray on truck bed liner. It makes perfect sense given the area. Its durable, fluid proof and provides great traction.

Millertyme; what is syp?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

opjar01 said:


> Before I continue, Thanks for all the comments/suggestions/help.
> 
> Yes to the spray on truck bed liner. It makes perfect sense given the area. Its durable, fluid proof and provides great traction.
> 
> Millertyme; what is syp?


Southern Yellow Pine.


----------

